# Abandon de poste = démission...



## chouspinette (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je viens de lire cela : "Les salariés qui abandonnent leur poste seront désormais considérés comme des démissionnaires présumés selon une mesure adoptée par l'Assemblée nationale mercredi 5 octobre"

Donc plus de chômage en cas d'abandon de poste...


----------



## stephy2 (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
AH cette fameuse question qui fait débat !!! 
Et oui démission = plus de chômage !
Mais abandon de poste = démission OU licenciement ? Déjà quand j'ai posé cette question au début du covid j'avais des désaccords ! Mais désormais cela a peut-être changé !! J'attends de voir les réponses comme vous!


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Octobre 2022)

Et bien BRAVO les ass mat ne pourront même plus jouer là-dessus pour avoir leurs salaires c'est à dire pas de salaire port fermée !!! qui fait les lois ??? nous sommes un métier à part donc notre cas a été mal étudié !!!


----------



## chouspinette (9 Octobre 2022)

C'est acté Stephy2... Abandon de poste = démission donc pas de chômage... Ce n'était pas une question mais une information  

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris

Après, il faudra voir les détails...


----------



## nounoucat1 (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour cette loi est pour les assistantes maternelles ??


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Octobre 2022)

Pour tous les salariés. Dans le cadre de la réforme de l'assurance chômage.


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Octobre 2022)

C'est pour ce genre de choses que je ne m'inscris jamais à pôle emploi...quand ils donnent c'est pour reprendre ensuite ....ou alors ils ne donnent rien du tout.... beaucoup de paperasse pour au final pas grand chose....je préfère largement trouver un nouveau contrat que d'aller pointer au pôle emploi ... même si entre deux contrats, il y a un ou deux mois un peu plus light niveau salaire .....je me dis que je n'attendrai pas après le pôle emploi au moins auprès de qui je me serai évertué à monter un dossier de x pages....


----------



## kikine (9 Octobre 2022)

oui sauf que la démission pour non paiement de salaire devient légitime
là ou ça va poser problème en revanche se sera pour les am qui sont contraintes de déménager...


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Octobre 2022)

Alors pour ma part, je suis très partagée sur cette nouvelle réforme.
Certes, certaines ass mat n'avaient pas d'autres moyens d'action quand elles n'ont pas leurs salaires que de laisser la porte fermée.
Mais comme dit @kikine  , à partir du moment où tu peux prouver que ton employeur ne te paies pas ton salaire, que tu as envoyé un recommandé pour leur rappeler leurs obligations, et que tu saisies les Prudhommes, la démission devient ensuite légitime donc POLE EMPLOI ouvre des droits à l'ARE. 
Mais comme à côté de cela, beaucoup....beaucoup.... beaucoup de salariés avaient pris l'habitude ces dernières années (pas forcément les ass mat) de ne pas se présenter à leurs postes plutôt que de démissionner, espérant ainsi un licenciement pour abandon de poste qui leur permettrait d'avoir ensuite des ARE, à un moment quand on fait une réforme, il faut quand même corriger ce qui est devenu un abus....
Alors certes le patron n'est pas obligé de licencier (ce qui emmerde bien celui qui aimerait être licencié). il peut laisser durer la situation pendant des années. Mais s'il rembauche quelqu'un à la place.. que le salarié magouilleur décide de reprendre son poste, le patron se retrouve avec 2 salariés au même poste. Donc à un moment il faut arrêter les magouilles. 
Et @Nounou22, c'est bien de pouvoir se permettre d'attendre entre 2 contrats malgré la baisse de revenus que ça suppose. Ça c'est quand il y a le salaire de Monsieur qui tombe chaque mois. Quand comme moi on se retrouve veuve à 41 ans avec 2 enfants de 13 et 16 ans, le crédit de la maison qui n'est pas encore fini... Et bien on est bien content de solliciter POLE EMPLOI quand on perd un contrat. Et il suffit de savoir ce à quoi on a droit pour savoir si on devra rembourser quelque chose ou pas. J'ai reçu une fois 432 euros de POLE EMPLOI alors que pour moi ils ne m'étaient pas dus à ce moment là. J'ai contacté mon agence et leur ai déposé un chèque pour les rembourser immédiatement.
Fin octobre, je sais déjà qu'ils me devront 59.92 euros. S'ils me versent plus je les appellerai...


----------



## Nounou22 (9 Octobre 2022)

@Nanou91 ,
Pour rappel mon mari est assmat....et avec un salaire de moins qu'un SMIC donc attendre en deux contrats n'est pas si simple avec une maison à payer et trois enfants à charge dont un qui part en études supérieures l'année prochaine....et il est vrai que je perds des droits durement acquis en ne sollicitant jamais le pôle emploi....et à la retraite, je le regretterai peut être....mais j'ai vu ma mère, elle même AM, devoir rembourser des sommes folles à pôle emploi ....alors qu'elle ne gagnait déjà pas grand chose....donc à choisir..... je préfère ne rien avoir à rembourser....
Attention à ne pas faire de raccourci ... c'est pas parce que l'on se débrouille sans pôle emploi que c'est facile les mois entre deux contrats et que nous sommes à l'aise financièrement ces mois là


----------



## Catie6432 (9 Octobre 2022)

Quand je touche des are j'en met toujours la moitié sur un compte épargne dédié. Si un jour on me demande de rembourser un trop perçu, je suis tranquille. 
Cela m'est arrivé une fois. J'ai pu rembourser sans problème et en plus j'ai demandé un étalement du remboursement. Après tout, l'erreur venait d'eux.


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Octobre 2022)

Nounou22 j'étais comme vous je ne faisais jamais appel à pôle emploi et puis un jour après qu'on m'est dit de le faire et bien je me suis lancée tous les contrats à donner les bulletins de paie etc ... mais pour moi çà a valu le coup pas pour la retraite mais en attendant j'ai mis de côté ! j'ai eu quelques erreurs de Pôle emploi dues à des bulletins de paie passés en doublon ! je me suis déplacée et tout est rentré dans l'ordre ... maintenant vous faites bien comme vous voulez ... j'ai mis aussi cette somme reçue de mes ARES de côté ainsi si un jour une somme X m'est réclamée j'aurais les sous de côté mais il faudra qu'ils me prouvent A + B pourquoi cette erreur ?


----------



## Capri95 (9 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir
Eh oui l'abandon de poste = démission donc plus d'indemnités.
Nous sommes directement touché par cette réforme.
Enfin il faut bien que notre Président et son gouvernement  puissent se payer des cols roulés pour ne pas avoir froid. Économie partout !


----------



## B29 (9 Octobre 2022)

Il faut savoir que les indemnités chômage ne compte pas pour la retraite.
S'inscrire à Polemploi, cela sert à valider des trimestres.


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Octobre 2022)

@B29 
et à valider des points ARRCO


----------



## Nany88 (9 Octobre 2022)

DC si un jour on veut arrêter un contrat pr X raison.... mais pas démissionner , on n accueil plus mais et dc doit attendre que le pe nous licencie ? Mais si le pe ne nous lice Cie pas ???


----------



## Nanou91 (9 Octobre 2022)

@Nany88 
Et bien le contrat continue mais comme vous ne travaillez pas le PE n'a rien à vous payer. Et rien ne l'oblige à vous licencier...
Et comme vous n'êtes pas licenciée vous ne pouvez pas vous inscrire à POLE EMPLOI


----------

